
$200B pension fund manager deletes Facebook account, citing offensive management - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/05/calstrs-cio-deletes-facebook-account-citing-offensive-management.html
======
backspace_
Isn't there a distinction between deactivation and deletion of your facebook
account? If he deactivated it, then it still exists?

